# Dimming a Beamswork/Green Element



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

I know people have done it and I know the many "theoretical" methods it can be done. 
What I don't know is a good "collection" of methods/dimmers that work or don't work w/ various styles .. 
.5W 1W ect 

so hopefully for the sake of clarity those that have done it will post here.

most of these fixtures are constant voltage types (just like the millions of ribbon 5050's out there) so should be easily dimmable..
Only problem is max current ect..
so lets get a "build" thread started here. 

Obviously this can apply to any light w/ a separate "power supply" and run in constant voltage mode.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like I need to start:
Manual dimmer for high watt Beamsworks..
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DC-9...8AmqXbnh4kQk0e9mAVr8pHJPopxV&cn=9263&cv=15091

Power brick to V(in) lights on "motor out"



> DC 9-60V 20A 600W Aluminum Shell PWM Pulse Width Motor Speed Control Switch Dimmer Governor #090487
> 
> Feature:
> Working voltage: DC 9-60V
> ...


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

There's quite a lot of LED dimmers out there.... I guess the real questions would be what kind of voltage and current do the beamswork fixtures run at?

I've recently been planning to convert my Finnex project to use an IR remote-control dimmer. It is suitable for 12-24 applications, and claims up to 6 amps, but I'd venture to guess is really shouldn't be run over 3.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KS20W7Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Which is replacing this model I originally used: (5-25 volts, 4 amps, but again probably only good to 3 amps)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RFMY1O/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

There's some heavier duty knob types using screw terminals: (12-24v 8 amp)
http://www.amazon.com/Triangle-Bulbs-12-24V-Lights-Controller/dp/B00IYXGEEQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1426276370&sr=8-2&keywords=led+dimmer+12+24


There's also some hardwire ones out there that are RF controlled (5-24v 12amp)






Just beware a lot of these devices floating around Amazon have absurd current claims.. I think they're just basing them off what the can handle for 60 seconds without melting (ie: a short-term surge current) in some cases...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mattinmd said:


> There's quite a lot of LED dimmers out there.... I guess the real questions would be what kind of voltage and current do the beamswork fixtures run at?
> 
> I've recently been planning to convert my Finnex project to use an IR remote-control dimmer. It is suitable for 12-24 applications, and claims up to 6 amps, but I'd venture to guess is really shouldn't be run over 3.
> 
> ...


Beamsworks power supplies ar either 12,15, or 24V.. just an Fyi

Power output is based on watts of LED's..


----------

